

Which states tax SaaS? Which don't? - robbeezy

I know each state has different rules. If you have a company that IS taxed...<p>1- Which state are you in?<p>2- Do you only pay sales tax for your state?<p>3- Or do you have to pay sales tax for each state your customers are in?<p>Thanks in advance.
======
patio11
In the United States, you only pay sales taxes in states where you have a
"nexus." If you're asking this question to HN instead of to your accounting
firm, the only state in which you have a nexus is the one you physically
perform the work in.

~~~
robbeezy
Thanks. Rules around each state's sales tax is pretty fluid so trying to get
as much information as possible. Appreciate the feedback.

